# 2.1 surround via focusrite...Mac



## elbradamontes (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok. I've got some CX8's, an 18" sub (currently an out-of-work pa sub) crossover amp bla bla bla. I'd like to watch some movies and even listen to some tunes with the setup. Out of my daw no problem. But my Mac isn't cooperating. I want to listen to iTunes and watch movies with the 2.1 setup. I'll worry about rigging a 7.1 with all my other gear later. Anyways, I went into audi midi setup and selected multi channel > 2.1 surround and the little left right sub pics came up. But I can't select anything. With stereo selected I can use the drop down to select the analog out for each channel. But multichannel gives me nada. The saffire has 8 outs. Anyone know what gives?


----------



## elbradamontes (Jun 7, 2012)

Nevermind. Got it. When you select multi channel out, your output streams get deselected. So you have to re select your output stream checkbox.


----------

